# CEDA 2015 Sony VPL-VW350ES 4K $8000



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Sony announced at CEDA 2015 there new 4k Projector, model VPL-VW350ES. It is listed as $9,999. If you purchase it prior to February 1st 2015 they are offering a discounted price of $7,999.

Thank you Sony. Keep it up, your keeping my dreams of owning a 4K projector in the next 2 years alive!


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

C/NET already has a preview of it and Crutchfield is selling it for $7999.99.

http://www.cnet.com/products/sony-vpl-vw350es/


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Same $2k discount is available through all authorized Sony dealers, including your favorite dealer


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Robert Zohn said:


> Same $2k discount is available through all authorized Sony dealers, including your favorite dealer


Good to know! I just posted the first one that came up with Google... I am assuming that the current discounted price will become the street price?


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Well not exactly, how this Sony VW350ES launch promotion works is the funding is comes from Sony and is limited for the next week.

-Robert


----------

